# A Walk Across America



## europas_ocean (Apr 3, 2007)

Not sure if it's appropriate for me to post this here.

However, I anticipate that I will receive at least some news coverage if I proceed with my "Walk Across America". On my backpack I will have a website in which I tell about my OCD and DP/DR experiences. I hope to raise awareness to both of these disorders.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hell yea thats intense. Are you coming to Florida or anystate near?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is so epic. If I was healthy enough I would do it with you.


----------



## europas_ocean (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the support

Unfortunately it's on hold for now. I have a possible job prospect. However, if it doesn't come to fruition, I'd like to do the walk. I'm looking at different ways of sponsorship currently. Would love to walk with anyone, especially DP'ers!

Minerva8979 - I would be cutting across the panhandle of Florida, although I'd like to circumvent the entire state.


----------



## diggcojj (Dec 22, 2010)

A Walk Across America is a Inspirational Story of Gary Kuhre. Gary Kuhre found that family health care insurance did not cover Autism and the family discovered that the economic burden a child with autism costs. Instead of quitting his defeat and his love for his son, dug deep down and the strength of character emerged. He decided to do something about it, so a father on a mission ready to do anything to help his son, even laying down his life if necessary, though he knew his son could live a normal life .


----------



## kanda (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey if you decide to do a walk across america I would be in to do it with you! I was thinking of doing hte same thing. Sort of like pilgrims progress!!!

I walk several miles on a daily basis and I love walking in all weather. If we can figure out how to get our needs met, sponsors, that would be great. And I would stick with you the whole way!

contact me, seriously


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

europas_ocean said:


> Thanks for the support
> 
> Unfortunately it's on hold for now. I have a possible job prospect. However, if it doesn't come to fruition, I'd like to do the walk. I'm looking at different ways of sponsorship currently. Would love to walk with anyone, especially DP'ers!
> 
> Minerva8979 - I would be cutting across the panhandle of Florida, although I'd like to circumvent the entire state.


I think I'd be into doing that. I sure love driving. Just bought a 32 year old little tiny Toyota rv to tootle around in. It's fantastic. I feel the best when the scenery is just going before me. She's new and I've got some trips planned, so like a walk would be good for next year or so. How long do you think it would take?


----------

